# MS in Embedded System



## naw (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply to Canadian Universities for my Masters.I am presently working in Cisco System and have a work experience of three years.Presently ,I am in talk with few professors from University of Waterlo,University of Alberta and McGill University.As it is a dig decision both financialy and mentaly I need your inputs and suggestion(especially people working in Embedded/Networking Domain in Canada).I also happen to go through NotCanada and few other forums during my research which was quiet frieghtning to say.
If I do my Masters from Canada along with a decent Co-op is it still very difficult to land a job in above mentionrd field??
I have read that the employer there ask for Canadian experience..?
Even the IIT graduadtes have to work in Grocery and Pizza shop??

Please let me know what do memebers of this forum feel.

In desparate need of your help to make a right decision.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Before you consider McGill, I'd like to ask you how much French you know how to read and speak... you will need to learn some basic French because not everyone in Montreal speaks English and those who do won't necessarily be willing to speak it to you.

You'll be ok on the university campus, as it's an English language school, but off campus is another story. This holds especially true for work environments. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## naw (Oct 31, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Before you consider McGill, I'd like to ask you how much French you know how to read and speak... you will need to learn some basic French because not everyone in Montreal speaks English and those who do won't necessarily be willing to speak it to you.
> 
> You'll be ok on the university campus, as it's an English language school, but off campus is another story. This holds especially true for work environments.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Thank you very much for your reply......
As far as French goes ,I have no knowledge of it.So I think going to McGill will not be a better option.Can you please give your opinion on job prospect and the other two universities(i.e.University of Waterloo ,University of Alberta).
If you belong to IT sector can you please specify the starting salary for a IT professsional in city like Waterloo or Toronto.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## naw (Oct 31, 2013)

Please can anyone help me here.....!!!Your suggestions are very important and helpful to get a real picture.


Thanks


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

naw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply to Canadian Universities for my Masters.I am presently working in Cisco System and have a work experience of three years.Presently ,I am in talk with few professors from University of Waterlo,University of Alberta and McGill University.As it is a dig decision both financialy and mentaly I need your inputs and suggestion(especially people working in Embedded/Networking Domain in Canada).I also happen to go through NotCanada and few other forums during my research which was quiet frieghtning to say.
> If I do my Masters from Canada along with a decent Co-op is it still very difficult to land a job in above mentionrd field??
> ...



There are lots of IT jobs in Canada but IT is a very large field that encompasses lots of different skills. I am not sure about the salaries for the job you mention. However, if you look at the following link, you will see lots of jobs associated with CISCO networks some may have salary rates mentioned and this may help answer your question.

Cisco Jobs in Toronto, ON | Indeed.com


----------

